# .

## DmitriyS

,     .          ?
     :    ()
     ?
     (  ,  -7,  -2, -3  )?

----------


## Svetishe

,  .  -7

----------


## DmitriyS

.      ?
     -7?

----------

Svetishe, ,      (   ) ( ),         ,       ?

----------


## DmitriyS

.
           .

----------


## VBHF

,   .      ,   (  )           .       ,            (     ).

----------


## Svetishe

,     .             .     -7       .

----------


## DmitriyS

,  ,    ,        .
   ,       ?
   -7       (   ).

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,   . -7 .    ""  :   -7 ,  ,  ,  .

----------


## DmitriyS

?
    .   ?

----------


## VBHF

,    ,   -   .            .        . .   18.02.2003 56-26267/02,  31.03.2003 356-26268/02,            .          .

----------


## Svetishe

,        ,    ,   -7   .         .

----------


## VBHF

> .


          ,     ,             ?       .       ?           . ?

----------


## DmitriyS

Svetishe       :
    ?
          -7?

----------


## Svetishe

*DmitriyS*,     ,   ,    ,      .      ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,             ?      .       ?           . ?


     ,      91-1.     -       .

----------


## VBHF

.

----------


## DmitriyS

Svetishe       ,  ,          .
             (  )    .
                  (  ).
   ,   ,     .          ,      ,        .
            (    ).
             , ....
  ,   -              .

----------


## Svetishe

1.        , :
-   
-    
-            
-     
-    
- 
2.     
-    
-     -7,           ,    (      -   )
-   .

,  ,      .

----------


## sunchi@mail.ru

, :
   ,
   ,
     ,     ,    ,
   ,
    ,      , , ,  ,

2.  :
     ( ),
      ,            ,    ,
   ,
    ,



           ,                  8 ,   5
         ,

----------


## MaraSt

.        ,    -  .    . , ,  -    2- ,      ( ) ,        .        . , ,  -  ,          .   ,     ,       ,    ,     ,   .

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      , , ,


    .


> 2.  :
>      ( ),
>       ,            ,    ,
>    ,
>     ,


    ,  ,        ,     ,    .



> 


     ,      . 


> ,    -  .    .


     .

----------


## DmitriyS

,     ,    .    ,    ,    (           -),                 . 
Svetishe         ,     ,        mail   .

----------

,   ,    -7    -2 (    )  -3 (      ),         ,      , ..  -2,                 (  ),                .

----------


## Svetishe

**,   *DmitriyS*, ,

----------

,   ?

----------


## DmitriyS

.
mail: bodrovds@mail.ru

----------

,   ,         -6?

----------


## VBHF

,      (   ) -2, -3?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  ,

----------

[QUOTE=Svetishe;51264152]1.        , :
-   
-    
-            

   ,    ?

----------


## Svetishe

( N -1)

( N -2)
     ()
( N -3)
-     ()
( N -4)
     ()
( N -5)
     ()
( N -6)

,      .

----------


## DmitriyS

(  ),       .
  ,
  ,
     (      )
    :
   ( ,  )
    ;
     (  , ,  .)
 -   -7?

----------


## Svetishe

,  -7  .    .

----------


## DmitriyS



----------

.
         "     " ..       ? 
    -               , .      ( -7,-6).

----------


## DmitriyS

?
-7   -   (,   ..)

----------

,             ?

----------


## DmitriyS

.

----------

.   -   ,    .
     -?

----------


## DmitriyS

(   ).

----------

,        , .
  , Svetishe ,        ( ),       .

----------


## DmitriyS

1.        , :
-   
-    
-            
-     
-    
- 
2.     
-    
-     -7,           ,    (      -   )
-   .


   ,          ,     .
       .
      ()
       .

----------

,    16.08.07,    ,       -  ,    ,       .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ""           .     ?

----------


## DmitriyS

,     .... :Smilie:

----------


## Ksenichka

,      !?     !

----------

,     ,      ? ()

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## Ksenichka

,           (         ?),            ,    ,    ?
       ,        ..   ?

----------

> 


   -,         ,   . :
-  
-     ()
- - 
-    . 
-    .      
-    -   , ,  ,    -,   ( )   - ...
...   ...

   -7     ???  !

----------


## Svetishe

,          -7  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=143156    "   "    .

----------


## z_zajka

[QUOTE=Svetishe;51960432]   ,         
 :Love:      :
 .,     .         -      ...  2  ,   -.
  : 


/
 (    )
   .
   :   ,,-   ,       ,       (  ?) :Love: 
  :  ,     ,  -       ,        (   ),           (        ),    ?  :Love: 
      :    ..    ?  :Love: 
 :       :       .,-7,    -  -2 :Wow:  (     )...
 :Redface:

----------


## z_zajka

> ,           (         ?),            ,    ,    ?
>        ,        ..   ?


       ?     ,   ,       --7   .
      ?       . :Redface:

----------


## Ksenichka

> ?       .


       ,  ,   ,      .        ,        -  ,      .      ,   . 



> ,     ,  -       ,        (   ),           (        ),


    ,          2- .     ,     .
     ,   ,       .
 ,,   . 638  .1.  ,  . 2 ?  ,   ,              ,   ?       ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,,   . 638  .1.  ,  . 2 ?  ,   ,              ,   ?       ?


 ?

----------


## Ksenichka

> ?


  ? :Embarrassment: 
       ,            3- ,   ?            ,   . 638   - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,     .     ,     .

----------


## Ksenichka

> ,  ,     .


      .2 :  ,"    ",    . 1.    .2.  .638   , ..   ,     ,  ,   .     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  ,    ,       ,       .

----------


## Ksenichka

> ,


  ?  :Embarrassment:    ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

"  " ,   http://forum.klerk.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=8

----------


## Ksenichka

!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## z_zajka

()  8   ,          ...     :               ,    . ...  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,         .  .

----------


## katmax

, :
*.*   (, , )     ...       (    ,   : -2  .) ???      -7 ...
!

----------


## Svetishe

-7,                ()   ().    ,            .

----------


## katmax

, : **   . -  . .....  ,       ....   :  ?

----------


## Svetishe

-1, -2, -3.    -2,

----------


## katmax

! ..    . ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    ,

----------


## katmax

""    :yes:    ......  !

----------


## katmax

, ..  7 + , ?

----------


## Svetishe

-7     ,     , ,  .

----------


## katmax

*Svetishe*, !!!

----------


## evgeni-vasileva

-,    ?
    ,     ,      .

----------


## z_zajka

> ,   ""           .     ?


-    :Love: 
- -
          :   -7,    .  -   .    :  ...,   ,       (   )......   :Wow:

----------


## z_zajka

:    ? :Love:

----------


## Svetishe

> :   -7,    .  -   .


  ,    .         ?


> :  ...,


   ? .      -7

----------


## z_zajka

> ,    .         ?   ? .      -7


         ...    ,      ... ,         ...        ..       ,    "  - "...
   ,       ...
    -   -  ,       ...
    ,       -   7   :Wow:

----------


## z_zajka

> ,           (         ?),            ,    ,    ?
>        ,        ..   ?


       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   .   " ",   ,        .


> 


.     -7,      ,   ,  .



> -   7


            .      ,        .

----------


## z_zajka

-7,      ,   ,  .
     ?    ,    ,         -7?
     ? :Love:

----------


## z_zajka

1.  
1.1.	        ( ),    1     ,    ,   . 
1.2.	         ,        1   ,  ,   .
2.    
2.1	 :

2.1.1.	    ()  ,            (),    ,  .
2.1.2.	         ,   :      ,         ,  .
2.1.3.	        - .
2.1.4.	 ,        .
2.1.5.	       . 
2.1.6.     ( 2),    ,   ,         .. 2.3.15  .
2.1.7.           .. 2.3.2                ,     (-)    .  

2.2	 :

2.2.1.               ,  .
2.2.2.                ,   10 ,          .

2.3	 :

2.3.1.	      ,       8 () -  .         3       :      ; ,       ;  .       .          ,   7 ()        . 
2.3.2.	        ,    -  ,        ( 1)              ,  

 ________________________                                         ___________________________
     ,       .      ,   3 ()       .             7 ()        . 
2.3.3.	         -  ,      ( 1),       ,     .. 2.2.1  ,   .      ,   3 ()       .              7 ()        . 
2.3.4.	                    - .            3 ()      .         ()            7 ()        .
2.3.5.	  ,         . 
2.3.6.	       .
2.3.7.	,    ,      ,  ,   ,  ,         .
2.3.8.	         ,          ().               .           18.00 ,        12.00    .
2.3.9.	            ,   ()  - . 
2.3.10.	            .
2.3.11.	  ,     ,           1   ,       .
2.3.12.	       .. 2.2.1  ,         ,      1   ,       .  ,                  . 
2.3.13.	           .
2.3.14.	          ,        ,
2.3.15.	                   ( 2),    .                  ()   .                ().  ,      ,    ,   .
2.3.16.	             ,       .

3.     
3.1.	  (  )       1   ,          ,          -  .
3.2.	   3 ()         
     ,      .
 ________________________                                         ___________________________
3.3.	      3 ()      -       ,         ,       .
3.4.	      .         3 ()                 ,          ,           .           ,   7 ()        .
3.5.	 -        ()  ,     ()    .         3 ()      ,     ,     ,     .            ,   ,                 .    ,  .. 3.3.  ,     ,     ,          .
3.6.	          ()  ( )   7 ()                 .
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Svetishe

> ?    ,    ,         -7?


  ,   ,             -7.      ,     -7,    ,       .      .

----------


## z_zajka

> ,   ,             -7.      ,     -7,    ,       .      .


  ...    ,      ,          ?
  , ?
     ,            ,  
    ...   ,          ...  ... :Wow: 
,       ?    -    ,     -        - ,  - ,    ...

----------


## evgeni-vasileva

!
  -       , ?  !!!

----------


## Ksenichka

> -       , ?  !!!


 ?

----------


## Ksenichka

> ?


  !           !
       ,           2-    ,   .      .   !

----------


## evgeni-vasileva

Ksenichka,  evgeni-vasileva@yandex.ru

----------


## Svetishe

*Ksenichka*,   ,         .

----------


## z_zajka

> ,   ,             -7.      ,     -7,    ,       .      .


     :
   (       ),   -     ,       ?
    -       ,         ,      ,     ?
             ,         ,      ,     ?
   ,      :Love:

----------


## Svetishe

*z_zajka*,       :Embarrassment:

----------


## z_zajka

> *z_zajka*,


,  ...

   :
  ,  ,/,  , (   )    .
   ,     ,     (   ),    
   ,     (),  ,         (  )...  :Wow: 
 :Redface:

----------


## z_zajka

Svetishe  
  ,   ,             -7.      ,     -7,    ,       .      
            ?

----------


## Svetishe

.
  ,      .
- 
- - 
- -    .
 ,    ,     . 
 ?

----------


## z_zajka

> .
>   ,      .
> - 
> - - 
> - -    .
>  ,    ,     . 
>  ?


. :Smilie:

----------


## Svetishe

> ,     ,     (   ),


           ?

----------


## z_zajka

> ?


   ...      ....

,         ... :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

:
  :
-    
-  - 
--   

-   
-  - 
--   
     .
  :
-  
-  - 
--   

- -7
- -  -7
     ,  ....

----------


## z_zajka

> :
>   :
> -    
> -  - 
> --   
> 
> -   
> -  - 
> --   
> ...


    ,              ?
     ?

----------


## Svetishe

, .      ,      .

----------


## z_zajka

> , .      ,      .


   ,      ... :Redface: 
        ,        ....

----------


## Svetishe

> ,      ...


 


> .
>   :
> -  
> -  - 
> --   
> 
> - -7
> - -  -7
>      ,  ....

----------


## z_zajka

> 


     ,   ,       ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

-7   .

----------


## z_zajka

> -7   .


   ?       ,   ,   -     -   ?
   ...

----------


## Svetishe

.    ?   ,   .

----------


## z_zajka

> .    ?   ,   .


    ,          ? -    ...   ..
       ,         ()?

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## z_zajka

> ,    .


          ......
      ,     :   ,   ,    ,   ,   ,          ,       ,     (     ,         ),    -...       ...
     ?  ,    ,   . ....
       :        ,  ,    ...    ,    :  2    ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,    .

----------

Ksenichka,          m-s-u@mail.ru

----------


## z_zajka

> ,        ,    ,   -7   .         .


       ?     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## z_zajka

> ,    .


1.  
1.1.	        ( ),    1     ,    ,   . 
1.2.	         ,        1   ,  ,   .
2.    
2.1	 :

2.1.1.	    ()  ,            (),    ,  .
2.1.2.	         ,   :      ,         ,  .
2.1.3.	        - .
2.1.4.	 ,        .
2.1.5.	       . 
2.1.6.     ( 2),    ,   ,         .. 2.3.15  .
2.1.7.           .. 2.3.2                ,     (-)    .  

2.2	 :

2.2.1.               ,  .
2.2.2.                ,   10 ,          .

2.3	 :

2.3.1.	      ,       8 () -  .         3       :      ; ,       ;  .       .          ,   7 ()        . 
2.3.2.	        ,    -  ,        ( 1)              ,  

 ________________________                                         ___________________________
     ,       .      ,   3 ()       .             7 ()        . 
2.3.3.	         -  ,      ( 1),       ,     .. 2.2.1  ,   .      ,   3 ()       .              7 ()        . 
2.3.4.	                    - .            3 ()      .         ()            7 ()        .
2.3.5.	  ,         . 
2.3.6.	       .
2.3.7.	,    ,      ,  ,   ,  ,         .
2.3.8.	         ,          ().               .           18.00 ,        12.00    .
2.3.9.	            ,   ()  - . 
2.3.10.	            .
2.3.11.	  ,     ,           1   ,       .
2.3.12.	       .. 2.2.1  ,         ,      1   ,       .  ,                  . 
2.3.13.	           .
2.3.14.	          ,        ,
2.3.15.	                   ( 2),    .                  ()   .                ().  ,      ,    ,   .
  ,      ...   2.1.5  2.3.13,   ,   :          ,    ,  ,   ,    2  :     ?

----------

,     :

2.1.5.        . 

2.3.13.            .

     ,       ,           ()?            (     )....       ...     ,   ,     ..             ,       (      ,    , , )..  ,

----------

:Smilie:      , ,        =)
     :


"     .
  :
-  
-  - 
--   "

   -     3 ...    ,     ,      ,    =) 
: Biu87@mail.ru

----------

,  -    ,  ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Huntress

Svetishe,
, ,          /,         ?

 - /?

!

----------


## Svetishe



----------

,     ,      ...      (   )      ?

----------


## Svetishe



----------

*Svetishe*,     :Big Grin:

----------


## z_zajka

-3   ,     ...      29.06.09  07.07.09,            ?
   ,    ,       ...

----------


## Svetishe

> -3   ,


 -  10 ,   10   . 


> 29.06.09  07.07.09,            ?
>    ,    ,       ...


 -3        ,   .    -7  .

----------


## z_zajka

> -  10 ,   10   .  -3        ,   .    -7  .


 
     -3 ...        ,   (     29  07)   08      ,     2

----------


## Svetishe

,  30         .        -  8 .      ?

----------


## z_zajka

> ,  30         .        -  8 .      ?


  -7...       ....

----------


## Svetishe

..        ?  -   ?    2 -?

----------


## Tesses

,    :Embarrassment: 
    . ,    :
1. 
2. -
3.     .  () -7
     -3?

----------


## bagira11

,       -     :Love:

----------


## _

?       ,     .    ?

----------


## Rendi

,       ?   !

----------


## Rendi

,   05      ?

----------

,            .         ,     (  ""- )

, ,      .

http://hl.mailru.su/cached?url=http%...sn=0&d=1945170

----------


## FM

> ,   05      ?


     ?

----------


## Rendi

!

----------


## Rendi



----------


## FM

-  .

----------


## Rendi

?

----------


## FM

?     .     - .         ....

----------


## Rendi

!  :yes:

----------


## auterlits

,,,     .-7. net  ..,     .,, .

----------

,     ?   ...

----------


## Lenny.s

, , , ,  ,           ?       3-  -7 ?

----------


## 07

!   5 ,      :       ,         (   --   ).      ,  " "     .
  -7,     .

,    (  ),   ?         ...  :Embarrassment: 

   .        -   ,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

?      -

----------


## 07



----------


## Svetishe

-      ,  - .    -   .

----------


## 07

...
 -7  : "     ",     - "   "...

----------


## Svetishe

: -,     , -

----------


## 07

, *Svetishe*!   :yes:

----------

Svetishe
, ,          ,         ? ,     ,     + -7 + .

----------

-7 .  -3  -2.

----------

,

----------

,     ,    .
             .      .      -3  -7.
  ,  ....  .

----------

,      "" ""      (  .),  ,       .    .

----------



----------

,       :Smilie:

----------


## kuchmarewa07

, !!!

----------


## Alenoch

,         ,    -     ,   , ,     ?

----------


## Freya

:      ,   : -7, - (     )  ?  -,     , -?

----------


## Freya

=     ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     =      ,    -   -   =

----------


## Freya

> 1.        , :
> -   
> -    
> -            
> -     
> -    
> - 
> 2.     
> -    
> ...


  : ,     =      ,    -   -   =           ...... 

   ....   ,     ....  ,   ...    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     ?          ,      ,     , ,      .     ,      ,    .

----------


## Freya

,     -7?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## Freya

.   ,      .      ,  ,       (    :Wink: ).        ,   ,    ,     ....   -7 -   ..... ,      ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## Freya

: , -7, -  ?

----------


## Freya

. -7    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,  .

----------


## Freya

? ,  ,  ,     ...  :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,      .      ,        ...  ,   ...

----------


## Freya

> ,   ,      .      ,        ...  ,   ...


 :yes:          ?

----------


## Svetishe

-7 -.

----------


## Freya

Svetishe,  ,   .  :yes:

----------


## Freya

-   -3  -4?

----------


## Svetishe

> ()
> ( N -3)
> 
>          ()                .    **   ,     ,    .


  ,

----------


## Freya

:Big Grin:    -, -7    1:    .

----------


## Freya

()
( N -7)

            ()   ().

   ( )    ()   .

**     -  ()      ( N -2)   ( NN -1, -3).

   , *   ,       ,    .*

  ()    ,        ( ).

  -7    ?

----------


## Svetishe

,  .            .       ,  .    ,    -7

----------


## VNA76

.   ,   ...
   -  ,           ,   .    ,  *  .*   ,     % . 2 :
1.          ,   .,     (  ,   )?    " "  ...
2.           ,  ? (  ,-,  -7)

----------


## Svetishe

,   - ,    


> ,   .,

----------


## VNA76

.     ?  :Frown:         ...  /  ..     .  , ,  ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,     .     ?

----------


## VNA76

,             ,  ,     %-,     ,      ,  -   :
4.4.        ,  ,   :      ,   .
4.5.        ,  : , , ,   -   ,    .

----------


## Svetishe

,        .         ? -        .

----------


## VNA76

,      ,         (      ),    ...      ..,      ,   .           ,   ,     ,     ...     ,    . -

----------


## Svetishe

.   ,      ,  .   ,     ,        .       ,   .   ,   ,      - - ,     ,    .

----------


## K-Kris

!    ...

 :
2.     
-    
-     -7,           ,    (      -   )
-   .

   (    ),       , -2, -2  .. 
    ,     ,     . (        ,        )

----------


## ekatkol

.   -.         /.    "  -". . "/".  ..,  ..., ....
   ,   ?   -  ..

----------


## Freya

? ..    ,         .

----------


## ironiya98

L  !
        .    -
45.50         .
       ,   .

1.    3,  7 ?
2.         ,          ?    ?
 :Confused: 
     ?

----------

,     

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=396998

----------


## ndilga

,   7 ,     .
 .      (-)  .     -.
     : 
-  ();
- -;
- ??? (   -7,        ?)       ?
  !

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## ndilga

> ?


      /

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## ndilga

> ?


   ,     ,     ,

----------

?                    .  .             .       .   .    .    ?     .             .          .       .   ?           .   ?  :Cool:

----------


## Svetishe

> .       .   ?           .   ?


  ,       ,

----------

.    .       .     -        ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  , -   ,     .   :Embarrassment:

----------

.  ,  .        .       .   ? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Svetishe

:Stick Out Tongue:  
       ,     ,    . ?

----------

:yes:

----------


## Svetishe

?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,        /  12    8     .

----------


## Svetishe

> /  12    8


  :Frown:         ,

----------

> ,        /  12    8     .


   .     100     120.      100  80.  20 .      .           .     .   -7  ()      (      ).   -   .      . :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

> 100     120.     100  80.  20 .   .


   ?   :     80 ,   20      120,    120   80+20   .

----------

.         .           .  :yes:

----------


## Svetishe

,  ,  ,     10 /*8 ,     10 / *12 .      ,   "      ,  ,

----------

?  :Wow:

----------


## Svetishe

,     ,    ,       ,   ,

----------

.      .      .  :Wow:     ! !

----------

:      ,  ..  ,     , bkb  ,  -       y    ?
   ,   -    ...

----------

> :      ,  ..  ,     , bkb  ,  -       y    ?
>    ,   -    ...


  :Frown:

----------

:  ,           ,           . , ..    ,      ,      ,   .    ,            (     ,   (  ),    -  ,      ,     ?)

  -  .       ...
  ,           ,            ...    ,       ,                 ,   -    .

----------


## Katrina97

,    .         - .  ,    ,       .   -     ?  - ?    .

----------


## Svetishe

*Katrina97*,

----------


## djem

!
     .          .       : ,  ., -   (    -        ).  -7    . 
 :       -7?

----------


## Svetishe

,     .   -        ,   .

----------


## djem

)
           .   ,  ,   -       -     ,     -      . 
     -7...     ? :Hmm:

----------

,     ,    ,    ,       ,   :     ?  ,       ,     ?  ...  30        ...

----------


## Svetishe

?       .

----------

,

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------


## :)

.    ,   ...       ,   .
    .   (   . -   )  .    .
  :
1.    .   ,      :
    :
   :
 -    
 -  - 
 --   /   - ..  /
+   ,    ???


 -   
 -  - 
 --   

2.   -   ...
    ?

       , +   (      ,          ) ...

   -   ...  -  ...

----------


## Svetishe

> +   ,    ???


     ?  .


> * .*   ,


    ?    ?

----------


## :)

,  ...
    -  .         . ..   ...     ...
      -   -       ?

----------


## Svetishe

..      ,       ,       ,            "",       ? ?  ,  ,  ,   ,   -  , .

----------


## :)

> ..      ,       ,       ,            "",       ? ?  ,  ,  ,   ,   -  , .


,   .       ?      -?...
(     - )

----------


## Svetishe

?  -     , -.    ?

----------


## :)

> -     , -.


!!!  !!!  :yes:  
      ?!

----------


## Svetishe

,

----------


## :)

> ,


 ,      ,      "       "  "     " -              (,  - ) -          -?

----------


## Ingman

.

----------


## Nalya

,    ... (         )....         : -3, -7, -,  (- ?), ....    -.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Mariyam

...         ,         -  5 , ,     ...     ?    -     ?              ,        5 ?

----------


## Leyla_24

..        -7  ,       . -      .   ,   .

----------

,   ,   1      (   ),  ,  ,     ,  5 ,     .  ,  \      5    ... 
 ,       (    )

----------


## Leyla_24

,   :      !)))))

----------


## Dyoll

,     :yes:

----------


## Dyoll

> 100     120.     100  80.  20 .   .
>    ?   :     80 ,   20      120,    120   80+20   .


  ,   .     -      ,  .    ,    -  ,  . - .

----------

.     .   .            .

----------

-  .     ,  ..     .   -     .   -2  .     ?

----------


## Svetishe

-3?

----------

> -3?


  -2    ?      . ,    ...

----------


## Svetishe

> -     .


   .

----------

> .


, .   . .   ,     ,          (   .).         ?

----------


## Svetishe

-

----------

> -


 -   ?  , ,  ?     ,     ,    ,  ,   ?

----------


## Leyla_24

?       ?

----------


## katmit

> ?


         /?        ?

----------


## Server56

> /?


 :yes:

----------


## Leyla_24

)))        )))        )))
  .         (-)   .        1  +-7+-      . :   ""       01  30.09  50 .      30   50      "".    ,    24   30  50      ..    ,      .  ,  ,     1 .   ?)))

----------


## Leyla_24

,             -  : +-7+ -;    -  +   + -.  ?

----------


## Server56

> ?)))


 :yes: 



> ?


 :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Leyla_24

! :Smilie:

----------


## Leyla_24

-    !  :Smilie:        (..       -..)   ! :Big Grin:   ,     ( )       ,    ! :Big Grin:

----------


## 07

,    -7 -   ?
 , -    (      ,   ,           ).  -7              ?

   .      - , ..           .           ?

----------


## 07

.        .       ()    "  , - ".  !        ?

----------


## Svetishe

-  ,      ,    "  -   "

----------

!
  , ..   ,   - . 

  ""    (, )  .
..     ,       ,    , :
1.      /, .    . 
  , /  .    : 
1.1.         " ". 
   ,      ?    :      ,        ? (     ,      , ,     ,   ?)

1.2.     ""   .  ,     .,
          ,       ,    ""  ,     .
 :   ,  ,   2...   : (""- , ""--   ; ""-, ""- -   ).     ( )?      ,          , ..  ,    2-      (  ))). )? 

2.    -7.,         -7 (      -7?)

----------


## Svetishe

,      . ,  -  ,  ,      , ..

----------

, .     ,    ,          ,   ?
1.:    ?   ""  , ,       -    ,      ?...  ,    ? (       ,   ...)

2.        "",     ,   .     ? 
   ,     , .. ?   !))))

3.      -7     ? (   ,         ?)

----------


## Svetishe

1.    ,     
2.      
3.  ,

----------

! 




> 2.


  ,       ,    ?   ,  ? 

   ,   1) 2  ,   2) ,        ,       "",        ,  -  -.. -,  -  ...
, -  ...

( ,      :  ,  ,   2...   : (""- , ""--   ; ""-, ""- -   ).     ( )?      ,          , ..  ,    2-     )

----------


## Svetishe

.   ? ?  ?  ?   .

----------

!
, ,     -  ,  .

   ,     , (       ,    - :   ,   .             ?          (       ),    , - ,     (     ,     )  ? (   "",     ,      ,       ?? (((( ).

----------


## Server56

> - :   ,   .


 .    ( )    ( ).

----------

!!!
     !!! (  ,    , ).

      :
        .,  ,     8    ,     .
,  50 ,   : 40 ,  1000 =40 000, 10 ,  1200=12000.  =52000.
    ,    50    49 000.
 ?
1.     (          ).
2.       50,     40+10 (     ,       ).
 ,    ,    ,     ???
,          ?

----------


## Svetishe

.   .        ,   -    -,          .

----------


## GalinaLim

.      .    .       -7 (     )  -3  .  ?     45 .      10 .   -7    10 ,     -3   10        ?  .

----------


## Svetishe

-3?  ?     ?  10    45?  -  ?   ,        -3

----------


## latina1

:  -7.            -.      (, ...)    . + ..   -7      .       (,   ,      ),     ..     .  ,    , ,       ?

----------


## latina1

,          .   : 
1.  3-      ,   ..
2.  -7   (, , ...)
3.  4-  4-     (      ,   )       .
  -    ?       3-  4-,  -7...    ,       ..

----------


## Svetishe



----------


## latina1

> 


 - ...       ??

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,       .

----------


## latina1

> ,   ,       .


  ,        ,    .          ,                ,     .

----------


## Svetishe

?      ,     .       .

----------


## latina1

> ?      ,     .       .


      .  ,   ,              ,     , -7  ..  ??  -?

----------


## Svetishe

"     . .  "

----------


## latina1

> "     . .  "


!!! !!!

----------

!
           .
    (  , -  -7),  -7   , ..          ,         ,          .
  ,        
     ??
 .

----------


## latina1

,             ?         .   .     .

----------


## Svetishe

-  .        ,   ,  ,     .

----------

> -  .        ,   ,  ,     .


  - .
  ,  -7   ,     .
   ,     .

----------


## latina1

.

----------

...

----------


## 0381

.         .          ,       . 1)     . 2)    .         . !!!

----------

:
  ,  . , / (  ).   7       ,        -    ,      7,   .   , ..   ,     ,        , 7    ...
  :
     ,
  ,   ,  7   , ..  ,    ,
    ,  ,   ,  ,        ,    .           .
  ,       ...               ,    ?

----------

!
   ,  ,       - .
 .        (, , ), ..  -        (   ).

        .
     "  "     .  (   )    " "   (..   ,   ,   -   :         -  ).

,         " " , ,     " "? (    ,        " ",     , ..       "" ,           ,  ?
  ,          ,     " "        . -, ?
     " "   "",     ,  ,       . ,        ?

----------


## Svetishe

.

----------

!
1.,     ,         .     ,     ,        ?
2.    !!:     " ",   " ".
   ,       " "? (       " "      ,  ?  ?)

----------


## Svetishe

?    ,  ,          .       100 ,      100 ,     .

----------


## latina1

!     ...  ...  ,        ,  -  .       ? :Mad:  :OnFire:          .   ! , , - .  ,   . ...

----------


## Svetishe

*latina1*,    :Smilie:            .     ,     ,        .       .         .

----------

!!!  Svetishe,   4 , !       ,  , ..       (((



> ?    ,  ,          .       100 ,      100 ,     .


1) -., -   ,    , (      ):
1:    ,       8 ,    8 . ..     5 ,    8 .      " "?
2:     50    1,7,10 .       5    .    2 :  01   10,  10  40.       " ?"

2),   2...   ...!
    /  10 .,     :  01   10.  ?      (,    ,   ...  () ,     01,07,10...    /     )


3)  -!    " ",  " " (  ,     ).       " "       ,  ?  ??

4)     " "  ? (      , ..   ?)

----------


## Svetishe

,    .            ,       ,    ,   ,  ,   ,    .



> 3)  -!    " ",  " " (  ,     ).       " "       ,  ?


  ,           .     . 
         ....

----------

,  ,   ,  ))).




> ,    .            ,       ,    ,   ,  ,   ,    .


    .   ,   ,     .      - . 
,  -,    ,            ? 
(     ,     !) 
             ,         . 
    ?
   ,      ,    ? ( 1    ,    )

----------


## Svetishe

, ,     ,  .    ,  ,       ,      .     1     ,      ,  -      ,     .     ,        ,  .

----------


## zak1c

> .   ! , , - .  ,   . ...

----------


## latina1

> 


 ))))

----------


## zak1c

> ))))


      --

----------

